# tcd649080 image



## robos965 (Sep 5, 2007)

looking for a image for a tcd649080


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

robos965 said:


> looking for a image for a tcd649080


If you get one, how about hook me up too.

I thought I had a good backup of the original 80GB drive, but now that the 500 GB is too small, I'm experimenting with SATA drives and SATA/IDE adapters, and discovered that there's something wrong with my original backup, and I can't get a working (on an PATA drive) truncated backup out of the 500, even though it's still working fine.

You can reach me at [email protected] (anti-spam obfustication, I'm sure you can figure out how to use my real user name)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sks447 (Nov 11, 2011)

Also looking for this image


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

sks447 said:


> Also looking for this image


Post your request in this thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=388695


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

robos965 said:


> looking for a image for a tcd649080


Check your pm(private messages).


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

unitron said:


> If you get one, how about hook me up too.
> 
> I thought I had a good backup of the original 80GB drive, but now that the 500 GB is too small, I'm experimenting with SATA drives and SATA/IDE adapters, and discovered that there's something wrong with my original backup, and I can't get a working (on an PATA drive) truncated backup out of the 500, even though it's still working fine.
> 
> ...





sks447 said:


> Also looking for this image


PMs sent.


----------

